# Male or female?



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I purchased a baby betta from my petstore and I was wondering if anyone knew if it was male or female. Its only like 1" right now. Thanks!:-D


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like a female but not sure.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would say female too, but frankly the fish might be a bit too young to tell. Do you know what type of betta it is?


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jun 21, 2012)

It really is too young to tell. It could take a couple weeks to a month more before you will be able to tell.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They dont have what kind listed on the jar it came in unfortunatly. I will wait and see. I think it could be a female as well.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Thats a hard one. I would say female but I dont know for sure.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

You'll just have to play the waiting game  Untill you know you should keep it isolated from other fish just because males are aggresive most of the time


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Could you try getting a better pic? I sex bettas by looking at the anal fin. That often is accurate.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay here are 2 more pictures that are probably way better!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

It could be a female, but give it a month or two to make sure. By then you will be able to tell whether it is a male or female.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd say female.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I would say female. Male have the fancy tails.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Whatever gender, it is a beautiful fish


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I say that because the anal fin is short and that's usually a female trend.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! I think its a female too.


----------

